
App Inventor for Android - tswicegood
http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/about/#
======
Elite
The barrier to entry to creating basic applications shouldn't be programming
syntax knowledge, so I applaud this move by Google. There are millions of
people who think logically and systematically and could write down on paper
the architecture for a great program but they just don't know how to program.

I haven't checked this out entirely yet, but if it does what it's suppsed to
do well then this will ultimately be a good thing for quality applications
from a wider domain space.

